# Possible to stream movies to a TV?



## Alan.greener (Oct 6, 2012)

So, as it states in the title, is it possible to stream movies from my iPhone 4s wirelessly to my Samsung Smart TV via WiFi?

Having recently downloaded some movies from a torrent site, I've managed to move them onto my iPhone and can watch them on there no problem, great quality, superb sound etc. The phone it's self is running iOS 6 and has never been jail broken.

However, rather than sit and look at the small screen of my phone, I was wondering if it would be possible to wirelessly stream the movies from my iPhone to my Samsung Smart TV, model No. UED32D6100

Whether it be via an app I need to purchase etc, I'd be more than willing to give it a go.

I know there are tons of apps out there that will stream my recorded video's which I've taken on my phone, but my question is, can I stream downloaded movies which I've transferred across from my laptop!

Thanks in advance, Alan


----------



## Alan.greener (Oct 6, 2012)

Seems I have a few of you baffled with this one, would like to think that the lack of answers is down to the fact that there are a group of geniuses out there all working together to give me the best possible answer lol  If anyone is willing to help, then give me a shout if you need any other details.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

I think there are AV cords for iPhone that you can connect from your iphone to your t.v. Google "iPhone AV cords" Walmart has them. If you want to watch movies from your laptop to your t.v. make sure you have a 2 end cord with the two screwie things on the side. (The two ends of the cord are blue), make sure your laptop and your t.v. has the blue port also.


----------

